# Dead Battery,



## Latina (May 23, 2009)

Grounded wires.... 

My battery has been draining. I replace the battery and the next morning it was dead. Change the terminal (connector was loose). The alternator is also good. I checked the fuses and the fuse for the interior lights was burn. put a new one in and it burn. pin pointed it to wires on the visor. Fix that but after 2hrs the battery was dead again. before i change the fuse when connecting the jumper cables on the negative side it spark way more then it should. I am not sure were else to look and was wondering if anybody had any ideas or has gone through this.
Please help. :confused

04 GTO


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

You defiantly have a bad componant or alternator, something is grounding out. If your getting a spark when you attach your battery that means something is bad or touching giving you a current draw. You might have to get your alternator check out. The alternator could still charge but if its grounding internaly it could drain the battery also. Do you have an aftermarket radio installed or alarm?


----------



## Latina (May 23, 2009)

I don't have an after market radio or alarm. I did have the alternator check in two different places and they said it was good.


----------



## Black04 (Jun 27, 2009)

I have the same problem with my 04. I only drive it in the summer and have replaced the battery 4 times in three years. The battery drains in a only couple days and then won't hold any charge after that. On a side note, the auto-lights no longer turn off after turning the car off. This isn't the reason for the batter drain since I manually turn them off now, just wondering if they could be related problems. I do not have an after market radio or alarm.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

my auto lights didn't turn off twice on me so far. Usually when I garage it this happenes. I think it is because I don't lock it then. I noticed when I hit the lock button, everything immed turns off. Maybe part of your issue but sounds like there is more to it. You have to find out what component is using power while the car is off. Like said above, sounds like something is grounded.

Do you have any mods to your car? Was is completly stock when you got it? Possible was de-modded on trade and someone just rushed and didn't put something back right.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

are the alternator wires easy to get at? If so, you might wanna try to dissconnect the big red battery wire from the back and see if the battery still goes dead overnight. If not, then for sure the alt is bad. If the battery still goes dead, then you have an issue somewere else.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

My brother had a bad starter that ended up grounding and killing is battery.


----------



## LordAnarchy (Jul 3, 2009)

I had the same problem when i got my 04. Within the first 2 monthes of owning her when i left my headlights on Auto the lights never turned off. I cought it a few time but i miss it one time and the battery died. put an optima in ( payed out the a#$ for it ) and never had any issues after that. I pulled a "neverstart" out of her. I think my problem could have just been battery quality.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

the computers, security system etc. on these cars sure seem to pull a lot of power even with everything good on the car. you don't want to leave it for weeks without disconnecting the battery or putting on a battery tender. i get a little spark whenever i reconnect my battery. if it's the stock battery they seem to crap out pretty quick. pop in a new one and see if the problem goes away...


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Make sure that your battery terminals are tight and clean. Corroded terminals don't conduct as well as clean ones.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

Latina said:


> Grounded wires....
> 
> My battery has been draining. I replace the battery and the next morning it was dead. Change the terminal (connector was loose). The alternator is also good. I checked the fuses and the fuse for the interior lights was burn. put a new one in and it burn. pin pointed it to wires on the visor. Fix that but after 2hrs the battery was dead again. before i change the fuse when connecting the jumper cables on the negative side it spark way more then it should. I am not sure were else to look and was wondering if anybody had any ideas or has gone through this.
> Please help. :confused
> ...




If you don't drive your car every day, just install a Battery Tender on it and just leave it hooked up. 

I was told that even when your car is off, the Automatic Day Light running lights will still draw some power. I removed the fuse.


----------



## #1judge (Mar 24, 2006)

That Sucks.


----------



## biguglytruck (Aug 20, 2007)

I would say that you have some thing grounding or shorting out. The security system or lights will have some draw on the battery but it should not go that fast. You can charge the battery and try having a bench test run on it, that will show if the battery is going bad or not. I had my battery replace under warrenty about six months ago, but the dealer actual found the issue while doing service work on the car.


----------

